

If Apple wants my $$$, I will just give it away. - kirillzubovsky

A year ago I built PresenterMate as a fun project, to try out Mac development and because a cluttered desktop was driving me mad! Since then, the app only sold a few hundred copies. Instead of paying another 100 bucks to keep my app on the app store, I am putting it out there for free. Feel free to download here - http://www.presentermate.com/
======
YooLi
Your title makes this sound controversial, but it seems pretty straight
forward.

If as you said, you sold a few hundred copies at both $2.99 and $4.99, haven't
you made enough to renew the $99 dev fee and still be ahead? Assuming 'a few
hundred' means 300 (could be more) and charging the minimum you stated of
$2.99, that's a little over $600 profit after Apple's cut. Pay the dev fee and
you are still up $500. Doesn't sound like much, but match the success of this
app (which I think you feel is actually a failure) with 3 more apps and you
have $2,000 a year--enough to get a new, tricked out Mac every year.

------
degenerate
The "how it works" video on your website is blocked as private :)

~~~
kirillzubovsky
Thanks, fixed.

------
pkamb
How much were you selling it for on the Mac App Store?

~~~
kirillzubovsky
I tried both, $2.99 and $4.99 and both prices seemed to work, although the
former had more sales. That said, I still had people complaining that paying
2.99 for this app was waaaaay too much. Maybe I should've done what Starbucks
does - call it a special seasonal drink and charge $5 a pop?

